# Kimber TLE/RL holster



## RBaddorf (Apr 4, 2005)

I've been looking for a good holster for the TLE/RL for awhile now.  All of the gun shops say that nothing is available for it yet other than an over sized SAS style tactical rig.  I just good off of the phone with Kramer Leather, they make just about any holster you want for the TLE/RL including the inside the pants holsters.  I ordered a number 3 in horse hide (better for all of the sweat in AZ).  I will let ya'll know how it is once it arrives.  I also ordered the same for the Ultra CDP.  I have been looking for a holster for that for a while that covers the body side of the weapon to protect it from sweat.  My Galco summer carry cuts off at about the grip level which puts the safety and part of the slide against the body exposing the weapon to sweat, and the body to the safety.

Ron


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 4, 2005)

Good Choice!

I have been using a Kramer #3 for 7 years now; no appreciable wear, great rig.
I'm leaning towards all kydex these days but I just haven't found a comfortable IWB kydex rig.

You'll be pleased with it Ron.  And you'll have it faster than they promised!


----------



## RBaddorf (Apr 4, 2005)

Cool!!!  Faster is better.  I am still concerned about the comfort of a 5in .45 IWB.  My 3 in is comfortable, jsut don't know about the 5 in yet.


Ron


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 4, 2005)

You'll be fine with it; the extra 2" really isnt much; the "meat" of the larger pistol is really pretty much the same.
My service pistol is a Smith 5943; 4", but double column mag and the general "clunkiness" of 3rd gen Smith's.  When I tote my Kimber I notice the slimmer profile more than the extra inch.
When I have a few minutes I'll PM you with my IWB trick for carry to the gym in sweats.


----------



## RBaddorf (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks Chad.


----------



## RBaddorf (Apr 20, 2005)

Chad,

I've worn both holsters, love 'em!!!  The leather covers the entire slide including the safety, the weapon rides a little lower than with the Galco and seems to conceal better. 
Later,
Ron


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 20, 2005)

I figured you would...  Some folks know it  is a sore spot with me, but why folks will go cheap on a holster is beyond me.  The Kramers are pricey, but you get more than what you paid for!   (In fact this thread prompted me to order another one)


----------



## RBaddorf (Apr 20, 2005)

The horse hide is alot more than the leather, but in my book well worth it. Sweat doesn't soak through the horse hide like it does leather, and horse hide doesn't need to be "broken in". It is also alot more comfortable against the skin.  All of the above are of more concern here in Arizona than I guess they would be in Delaware (except in the summer).


----------

